# 3 killed, 1 hurt in suspected MS-13 Md. gang shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

ADELPHI, Maryland- Three young men were killed and a fourth wounded in what police suspect was an attack by a notorious Latino street gang.

Police were searching for five or six assailants that witnesses said shouted "Mara Salvatrucha" before opening fire Friday inside an apartment building in suburban Washington, D.C. The Spanish words are the formal name of the Salvadoran street gang also known as MS-13, which traces its origins to Los Angeles in the 1980s.

The Washington Post reported Sunday that investigators believe the gang, which has been building influence in the area, is responsible for the attack.

Police said there is no immediate indication that the victims were affiliated with gangs.

The victims were ages 19, 20 and 29.

The survivor, a 21-year old man, is recovering at a area hospital.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

